# Royale Noir: Hidden XP Theme!



## [xubz] (Oct 29, 2006)

Royale Noir is A Theme that was developed by Microsoft while developing the Media Center theme!!

Get the Offical "Signed" Visual Style Here.. It Works even if you don't have uxtheme.dll Patch or StyleXP

Here's a Screenshot
*img520.imageshack.us/img520/5189/untitled1ix5.th.png

Source: Digg


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks nice


----------



## Ace Ventura (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi,

 Good one!

 I liked it since it works without me installing StyleXP

 thanks!

 Cheers
 Ace Ventura


----------



## sabret00the (Oct 29, 2006)

hmmm
__________
didnt get anything about it in google


----------



## JGuru (Oct 29, 2006)

I already know that Theme!!


----------



## jamyang312 (Oct 29, 2006)

its gr8!!! thanx a lot


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 29, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Good one!
> 
> ...



U don't have to use style xp to apply new visual styles . Use utx theme patcher, and change the visual styles in the normal way.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 29, 2006)

Many Thanx dude I was looking for this thing.
Reputation points for you..


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 29, 2006)

The Blue one is really cool


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 30, 2006)

its cool one


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 30, 2006)

I like window blinds themes !


----------



## paul_007 (Oct 30, 2006)

thnx a lot....


----------



## coolendra (Oct 30, 2006)

nice theme man !!!!!


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 30, 2006)

Blue one is really rocking


----------



## maximus999 (Oct 31, 2006)

"copy this Royale folder.
paste into your themes folder (for example: c:\windows\resources\themes)
double click the luna.msstyles"

Royale folder ????


----------



## sarincv (Nov 2, 2006)

how to use it?


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 2, 2006)

^^^  Simple na Maamu ....

Well when you extract the file ... say U extracted it into the same folder.... It'll have a File name Luna a folder named Shell and a Readme.txt file. Move this Folder to C:\windows\resources\themes. 
Open the folder and double click on the Luna file within the folder so you need to run C:\windows\resources\themes\royalenoir\luna.msstyles

Ho gaya na ....


----------



## dissel (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks Subbu for bring it here.
Cool Dude


----------

